# Bacon wrapped Pepper poppers!



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a true staple at my house( I use habanero's but most use store bough jalapeno's)

Ingrediants:

12 jalapeno(store bought)
1 block of cream cheese.
1 package of shredded cheese(I prefer cheddar)
1 clove of garlic
either fry up back for bacon bits, or buy a jar of REAL bacon bits.
1 package of bacon- the cheapest and thinnest cut works best.
toothpicks(optional) 
gloves

prep: put gloves on! trust me!

cut the stem off and cut the peppers in half length way. take a spoon and take all the seeds out. do that to both sides of all peppers.

mince your garlic clove

cut the package of bacon in half to make smller pieces.

pre-heat the overn to 350F or fire the grill up(i usually grill mine)
Directions:

In a large bowl take the block of cream cheese, shredded cheese, garlic and bacon bits and combine. make sure its mixed really well.

take the cream cheese mixture and put a decent amount(it will run out if over stuffed.) into each pepper halve.

once complete take the bacon and start wrapping each piece up. toothpicks may be needed.

refrigerate for 1 hour(helps keep the cheese from melting and running out of the peppers)

cook just untill the bacon is done.

let stand 5 min and serve.

These things are great for game days, appetizers, or just a side to a nice burger.

they arent too spicy either.

(this is not my picture, but it gives you an idea)


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

what is the shriveled up "roasted" looking thing in the bottom left corner of the picture?


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure, that isnt my picture. I just copy and pasted one from google just so people could drool.:biggrin1:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Those are also called ABT's (Atomic Buffalo Turds). I put those on the smoker when I do ribs or brisket. The recipe I originally found used Vienna Sausages stuck in the middle. 

Great appetizer while waiting for the smoker to finish!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

codykrr said:


> This is a true staple at my house( *I use habanero's* but most use store bough jalapeno's)


The recipe sounds awesome - but do you seriously use habaneros? :O


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't have to ask... yes he does.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll usually throw a few of these on the smoker when ever I have it fired up, good stuff.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hab poppers FTW! They'll punish you the next day, but if you can stand the heat, the fruitiness of the habs is wonderful with the bacon and cheese!


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

That sounds awesome. Gonna have to try this real soon.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

codykrr said:


> This is a true staple at my house( I use habanero's but most use store bough jalapeno's)
> 
> Ingrediants:
> 
> ...


Cody! This looks absolutely delicious, but I hope that that dark thing in the corner is not the "glove" that accidently got left on the "Barbie". (just a joke). I plan to give this recipe a try, but my wife insists on her fish being well cooked; will this cause problems with the cheese overly melting?:der:


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Cody! I forgot to add that my wife wants to use shrimp added to your stuffings.:wave:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen the Atomic Turds before, but your recipe looks a notch above some of the others I've seen.

I agree that habs would bring some fruit notes to the party, but I'd go a bit further. With the bacon, I'd also mince up a little bhut jalokia and toss it in the filling; that'll increase the smokiness exponentially and bring everything together.

I think I know what's for lunch tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

GEEEEE thanks guys, I'm an hour away from lunch, now i'm starving!

Those sound super! Ill give it a try this weekend. Thanks Cody!:dude:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

File Print

I have to try these this weekend. Sounds wonderful.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I made these Saturday night on the grill, they were GREAT!!! :hungry::thumb:


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> I made these Saturday night on the grill, they were GREAT!!! :hungry::thumb:


I made some Sunday and yes, they're awesome. Unfortunately, my grocery store only had eight jalapeños. I had some friends over and these things went fast.


----------

